# Best Place To Source 500g Ect. Hops



## juzz1981 (25/8/10)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any suggestions for where to buy hops in bulk, 500g ect.

I was looking at getting some more from ellersie hop but thought id check other peoples opinions.

POR
Cascade
Amarillo ect ect


----------



## Nick JD (25/8/10)

Bulk buy time. Get in on a US buy and get your POR from Vic.


----------



## kevin_smevin (25/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for where to buy hops in bulk, 500g ect.
> 
> ...



Get in touch with elerslie http://www.ellersliehop.com.au/. They're happy to sell to homebrewers. I think their prices are pretty good. I've not bought from them though


----------



## Ross (25/8/10)

"The Best Place" = One of the growing number of homebrew stores that specialise in supporting your hobby.

Or did you really mean...where can I buy the cheapest hops?

Cheers Ross


----------



## manticle (25/8/10)

yum yum yum said:


> Get in touch with elerslie http://www.ellersliehop.com.au/. They're happy to sell to homebrewers. I think their prices are pretty good. I've not bought from them though




I have bought from them before. Not only are their prices good but their service is very good too (as is the product).

Bulk buys and ellerslie are my main way of getting hops unless I'm just wanting to trial a new variety in smaller quantities. Just email ellerslie for price list, put in an order with your address and they will invoice you very promptly. Delivery is just as prompt.

re-reading your post it seems you're familiar with EH - only cheaper hops I know are through BBs.


----------



## DUANNE (25/8/10)

ive bought through niko brew before.hops are not only cheaper than oz but a lot fresher as well.


----------



## Nick JD (25/8/10)

Ross said:


> ...supporting your hobby.



This isn't a hobby - it's an addiction; and you're the PUSHER! 

Just another 90 gees of Citra to get me over until tomorrow ... PLEASE! I'll make it up to ya!


----------



## Acasta (25/8/10)

Nick JD said:


> This isn't a hobby - it's an addiction; and you're the PUSHER!
> 
> Just another 90 gees of Citra to get me over until tomorrow ... PLEASE! I'll make it up to ya!


hahahaha :lol:


----------



## juzz1981 (26/8/10)

Ross said:


> "The Best Place" = One of the growing number of homebrew stores that specialise in supporting your hobby.
> 
> Or did you really mean...where can I buy the cheapest hops?
> 
> Cheers Ross



Quality and Price is what i meant.


----------



## juzz1981 (26/8/10)

manticle said:


> I have bought from them before. Not only are their prices good but their service is very good too (as is the product).
> 
> Bulk buys and ellerslie are my main way of getting hops unless I'm just wanting to trial a new variety in smaller quantities. Just email ellerslie for price list, put in an order with your address and they will invoice you very promptly. Delivery is just as prompt.
> 
> re-reading your post it seems you're familiar with EH - only cheaper hops I know are through BBs.




Yes manticle I did get a price list sent today from EH and I think I will stick with these guys for the bulk orders as their quality and price is great.
LHBS (which is not really local) for trying different hops varieies though.


----------



## ellerslie_hop (27/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Yes manticle I did get a price list sent today from EH and I think I will stick with these guys for the bulk orders as their quality and price is great.
> LHBS (which is not really local) for trying different hops varieies though.




Hi All

Thank you for the kind feedback - much appreciated!!

Just to let you all know, we have just imported Centennial & Vanguard Hop Pellets.

Centennial 500g: $21.50 
Vanguard 500g: $20.00

If anyone would like a price list feel free to email me at [email protected] or [email protected]

Have a good weekend everyone - drink up... !! (Thank god it's Friday!!)

Cheers
Vanessa


----------

